# Weight a 16hh TB can carry????



## Scaty_Bird (13 January 2010)

Really sorry about this!!  I know this question is a bit of a how long is a peice of string question but......

I'm going to look at a full TB to have on loan this weekend and I was just wondering what peoples thoughts were on the weight he could happily carry.  

Don't know much about the horse so can't say how fit he is, details on muscle and bone etc all I know is he's 16hh and 6 years old (can't post piccie eitherm, I really am rubbish!).  I sit and ride quietly which I think makes a huge difference.  

Just interested to see what the majority of people think in general??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gingerwitch (13 January 2010)

People always used to go on "bone" rather than breed and height for weight carrying ability and to be fair some people ride heavy and only weigh 8 stone and some people ride light and can weigh 18 stone....


----------



## traceyx69 (13 January 2010)

my tb is 16.1hh and i am 5'7 and i am 10st 7lb if that helps 
	
	
		
		
	


	




they can carry upto 12st in point to point i think?


----------



## tasteofchristmaschaos (13 January 2010)

What would you be wanting to do with him, as this will effect weight able to be carried.


----------



## hadfos (13 January 2010)

Depends,how conformationally correct is he?Bone below the knee will also make a difference 
	
	
		
		
	


	




,if he nice and compact he will carry more weight than a light framed longer backed tb 
	
	
		
		
	


	




My lad is tb,16.3,good back and reasonable bone,i am 11stone ish and ride with a leather saddle,he dosnt collapse when i get on 
	
	
		
		
	


	




,and according to quite a few people he could easily carry 13 stone


----------



## Scaty_Bird (13 January 2010)

Thanks for your replies : o )

Will be doing schooling(flat), hacking tiny amount of jumping when fit and that's about it a few times a week. I'll be the only one to ride him.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Nailed (13 January 2010)

My 16.1hh TB carreid me at my heaviest happily and that was 16stone.

Lou x


----------



## Rudey (14 January 2010)

Mark Todd springs to mind thinking about this question!!  I looked at these links for the info: 
http://www.sports-reference.com/olympics/athletes/to/mark-todd-1.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charisma_(horse)

Mark Todd is 6'3".  He weighs approximately 12.9 stone (82kg), and he rode Charisma who was 15.3hh.  Charisma's father was TB x 1/16th Percheron and dam was a full TB.  He evented Charisma at top levels such as Badminton and successfully at the LA Olympics.

So bearing in mind the above, I wouldn't be overly concerned, hope this helps ease any doubts  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## Cheiro1 (14 January 2010)

If it has correct conformation, isn't built like a complete feather, and you are a balanced rider then probably 13 stone easily if not more!!! 
as above charisma carried nearly 13 stone round badminton!!


----------



## jenh166 (14 January 2010)

My grade A showjumper I was given when he was too old to compete at top level was ridden by a burly looking bloke in the videos of him jumping. He was barely 16hh, and v fine, this guy i guess was around 14-15st and horse carried him around the top tracks in s.africa.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (14 January 2010)

Slightly off topic but I found out the other day that my horse's old owner (female) weighs over 15 stone. I weigh 8 stone. We reckon the reason he bucks with excitement out hunting is because he doesn't realise anyone is on him!!

Its quite interesting though that he stands like a lamb when I go to get on him and he sidles up to all manner of gates, fences, walls etc yet when someone heavy like OH goes to ride him, he changes from quiet pony to revved up and shoots out of the yard. I think he might prefer my lighter weight!!


----------



## rcm_73 (14 January 2010)

Point to pointers take a absolute maximum of 12 stone (I have worked with them) and pointers are at peak fitness and are usually a solid more compact 'staying' type of TB. A lot will depend on the build of the said TB, if yours is more of a staying type then I would say 12 stone, if it's a sprinter (type) then less, probably 10 stone max and if you think that seems a bit harsh of me -sorry, but then when my mum and dad were in (flat) racing the weights were 7 stone max, now I believe it's 9 stone max. Personally I don't like to see TBs carrying too heavy riders as they were not bred to carry weight, if weight is a problem I would suggest you look for a weight carrying breed or if it has to be a TB then maybe a TB x ID or something similar might be more suitable. I am 5ft5, 8 and 1/2 stone and have a 15.3 Irish TB mare and she is a substantially built staying type but I would personally not let anyone over 12 stone ride her.


----------



## georgie0 (14 January 2010)

I personally think a bit more.  My friends pointer has just run at Cottenham carrying 12.5stn (though it is normally 12).  He is a 16.1 fairly light boned tb (always looks teeny in the parade ring!). My friend is an amatuer and rides him and his other pointer (16h l/w) all through summer and team chases them.  His summer riding weight is 14 st, plus saddle etc and they have no problems.  I have hunted the 16.1 at 14 stone and he definataly does not struggle and flies over the stiff hunting country round here! He has had these horses for a good long while, they are carefully watched for signs of unsoundness and his vet has assured him they are fine.


----------



## traceyx69 (14 January 2010)

dont forget to add the weight of your saddle and what you are wearing to the total it can carry.  it all adds up and some saddles can weigh upto 10kg (1.5 stone!)


----------



## Scaty_Bird (14 January 2010)

Wow, fantastic replies.  Thanks a million everyone. 

By reading everyone's point of view I think I have nothing to worry about!  Not giving away my weight! lol but I'm within the general opinion, even if it is at the end I'm currently not happy with!  

Can now go try him without worrying so much. 

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tillymoon123 (28 December 2018)

Well I have had a couple of Tb horses one 15.3 when I was 14st on 16.3 when I was went up to 16.5 stone. Neither had back problems despite regular checkups. The tallest did suffer back problems with her previous owner who only weighed 8stone. My tallest is nearly 21 years old I currently weigh about 15 stone. She has the odd niggles but they only show up when I stop riding her. When stopped riding her mobility goes down.
For her age sheâ€™s fit and happy.
I would say with in reason despite bread or size if they carry you and happy donâ€™t worry


----------



## DabDab (28 December 2018)

This thread is 9 years old!
What a random thread to re-emerge...


----------



## Cortez (28 December 2018)

A fine 16h TB should carry up to 13st easily, doing a bit of running and jumping. It doesn't matter how "light" somebody rides: they will still weigh what they weigh.


----------



## Tillymoon123 (28 December 2018)

I would disagree I have seen large cobs struggle with small women on here backs and small light horses carry larger men happily and perform to a good standard. I think it is very much about the individual horse. My mare I mentioned earlier is happier and healthier in work with myself riding her than out of work. If she ever had back related problems I wouldnâ€™t hesitate in retiring her. Every horse is individual and with in reason can surprise you no matter size or shape


----------



## tallyho! (29 December 2018)

Phantom thread


----------

